# Dream Theater fans anyone?



## Deathless (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm going to be seeing a favorite band of mine, Dream Theater, in early April and I've been listening to them nonstop lately. I'm going to see their new album Distance Over Time, along with the whole Metropolis Part 2 album live (20th anniversary celebration) and I can't wait to see that album live! It's got to be my all time favorite album, with Train of Thought following at second! I really wish I can reverse time and go to the Scenes from New York show back in 2000 but alas, it wasn't my time.
Has anyone listened (or at least tried to listen) to their new album, Distance Over Time? It's honestly not that bad except for the singing, which just bothers me how the tone just stays the same throughout the whole album (no hate to James LaBrie, I have lots of respect for him).
This is going to be my first time seeing Dream Theater live due to getting into them really late (early/mid 2017) and I was wondering if anyone here has seen them or going to be seeing them live! Lots of people don't go to Dream Theater shows due to Mike Mangini being added to the band after Mike Portnoy left back in 2010, but frankly, I think he's perfect for the band and he's super cute and wholesome. I'm not saying that he's better or worse than Portnoy, I just think he's a perfect fit as their drummer!
I haven't really met a lot of people that like Mangini all to well but I know he's a really awesome and nice guy! As for the rest of the band, I've heard they're just as nice and are just your regular progressive metal legends!

(I provided YouTube sources)

Any Dream Theater fans out there, I have some questions:
What's (some of) your favorite Dream Theater album(s)?
When did you get into them? How?
Did you ever see them live? What show was it and how was it?


----------



## Furow (Mar 30, 2019)

Welp, I am a dream theater fan. Sorta, haven't given them a listen in a long while.
My fav album is The Astonishing. I got quite late into them, shortly after theire relase of said album through an add. Never seen them though, not much a fan of live shows.
Though Metropolis isnt bad either... well, everything from them is pretty good too be honest.


----------

